# Long Island



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

Any word yet? Open/ Derby?


----------



## zip kia (Jan 23, 2008)

Come On Long Island Let Us Know What Is Going On Please!


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I didn't go by the derby and was only able to watch about three hours of the Open. It looked like the Open was unlikely to finish before tomorrow near noon. It was a triple in what is known as the quarry field at Hank's. There was a long retired thrown left to right with an angle back. The gun was about 30 yards to the right of the blind with a huge throw in the direction of the area of fall for the flyer. The bird landed about 300 yards from the line. The right hand bird was a short retired thrown right to left with a sharp angle back and a short throw. The flyer station was hip pocket to the short retired with the bird shot down hill in the direction of the long retired at a distance of about 250 yards. The flyer generated a number of hunts as dogs avoided the downhill line. However, the big problem was the long retired where many dogs began their hunts a hundred yards to the left of the bird. Once dogs approached the area of fall, several more were sucked into the old flyer fall. Of the first 5-6 dogs, almost everyone was picked up. Performance improved as the test progressed, but the judges continued to get a lot of answers. I'll post a few pictures later.


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi megan

How's the voodoo kid??

dawn


----------



## Charlie Lesser (Mar 31, 2004)

Anypne know where on Mr. McNeal's property the Amateur is being held?


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Charlie Lesser said:


> Anypne know where on Mr. McNeal's property the Amateur is being held?


No, but I would look first on Bairdmore Ave. I saw the Amateur judges out planning there this afternoon.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Derby

1st: Dan Rice
2nd" Patti Roberts and Buster
3rd David Mosher and Spike
4th????
Jams???

Amat will be at the Ditch Field...


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Ditch Field...


Yep. AM will be at the ditch field on Bairdmore ave. 
Open will resume at 7:30 tommorrow.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

How about the "Q" where is it to be held ?

john


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Derby
> 
> 1st: Dan Rice
> 2nd" Patti Roberts and Buster
> ...


Congratulations Dan!!!

M


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Congratulations Dan and Patti. Does anyone know how Lisa's dog Slick did?

LL


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open callbacks to 3rd: 4,6,9,26,27,28,35,40,55,56,62,63,64,71,76,78,80

Amat. callbacks to 2nd: 1,2,5,6,7,8,9,11,12,14-19,23,27,29,30,31,33,34,36,40-43,45,47,48,49,53,58,59,66,68


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Qualifying callbacks to the 4th: 5,6,9.10,11,15,17,19,23,30,32

The first and second were run together. Out of 34 starters (one person failed to show), the majority were picked up in the first series, with a few more lost on the blind. The first series was a triple with the memory bird at 340 yards angled almost straight back, a middle bird thrown from the woods line to the point of a section of tall, uncut grass at 250 yards, and a flyer at 140 yards right to left. Most of the failures occurred with the middle bird. The pattern of mowed and unmowed grass resulted in dogs becoming lost. Many went to the middle bird swung left into the old fall of the flyer. Others started out for the middle bird and ended up curving around to the memory bird, and then became confused when sent for the middle bird again. It was a solid, challenging test, and only 14 made it through. The fourth series will be held at the ditch filed on Bairdmore Ave at 9 AM.


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open callbacks to last: 4,9,26,35,40,55,56,63,64,78,80


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats Dan on the WIN!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for posting the Q information, Jeff. ....and thanks for posting the Open callbacks, as well.


----------



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

Congratulations Chad and Grady for getting 3rd in the Open!


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open: 1st-Hawk**(FC)**Qual. Natl --Alan Pleasant
2nd-Rhoney--Rick Roberts
3rd-Grady--Chad Baker
4th-Cane--Alan Pleasant
Res. Jam-Hope--Alan Pleasant
Jams: Krumb--Ed Forry, Star--Ed Forry, Bart--Alan Pleasant, Buddy--Alan Pleasant,
Dipper--WL Thompson, Kate--Jeff Stoneman


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

ALLLABS said:


> Open: 1st-Hawk**(FC)**Qual. Natl --Alan Pleasant
> 2nd-Rhoney--Rick Roberts
> 3rd-Grady--Chad Baker
> 4th-Cane--Alan Pleasant
> ...


Way to go Jerald and Debra Wilks on the new FC. Also to Bill Thompson and Dipper for the JAM. Love to see those 11 year olds playing so well. Dipper seems to be running better than ever. Dipper was the oldest dog entered, followed closely by Goldie who is two weeks younger.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Amat
1st: Charlie Hayden and FC-AFC Bunny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
2nd: Alex Washburn and #17 
3rd: Newt Cropper not sure which dog 

Qual
1st: Patti Roberts and Player 
2nd Ann Marshal
3rd Rick Roberts and Purdy

Sorry guys not sure of the rest hope this helps...


----------



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Amat
> 1st: Charlie Hayden and FC-AFC Bunny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 2nd: Alex Washburn and #17
> 3rd: Newt Cropper not sure which dog
> ...


4th: Chad Baker and Grady!


----------



## rivermist (Feb 6, 2009)

Congratulations Alex and Punch on 2nd in Amateur!!!


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I posted photos from the first series of the Open (morning only) and the first three series of the Qualifying at http://jeffgoodwin.com/lirftc-201005/. There will also be a link for this on my regular web site with information on how prints may be order. However, I am too tired to do this now. I should add that there are lots of photos of CBRs and Goldens because of the large number running in the Q.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

YardleyLabs said:


> I posted photos from the first series of the Open (morning only) and the first three series of the Qualifying at http://jeffgoodwin.com/lirftc-201005/. There will also be a link for this on my regular web site with information on how prints may be order. However, I am too tired to do this now. I should add that there are lots of photos of CBRs and Goldens because of the large number running in the Q.


Pictures look great Jeff!! When are you coming to a washington trial??


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

JeffLusk said:


> Pictures look great Jeff!! When are you coming to a washington trial??


As soon as some club decides to pay my way.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

YardleyLabs said:


> I posted photos from the first series of the Open (morning only) and the first three series of the Qualifying at http://jeffgoodwin.com/lirftc-201005/. There will also be a link for this on my regular web site with information on how prints may be order. However, I am too tired to do this now. I should add that there are lots of photos of CBRs and Goldens because of the large number running in the Q.


Awesome photos, Jeff! And I love the background music. Hey FYI, on two different browsers, during the slide show it went back to the photos of It Takes a Thief in the Open 2 or 3 times and paused a while before it would get going again.

You sound like you are apologizing for lots of photos of the exotics? We don't have a problem with lots. ;-)


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Melanie Foster said:


> Awesome photos, Jeff! And I love the background music. Hey FYI, on two different browsers, during the slide show it went back to the photos of It Takes a Thief in the Open 2 or 3 times and paused a while before it would get going again.
> 
> You sound like you are apologizing for lots of photos of the exotics? We don't have a problem with lots. ;-)


I actually viewed all the "exotics" as a positive for those in need of a special "fix". I didn't add it up, but I think more than a third of the dogs in the qual were Chessies or Goldens. I'm not sure I've seen that many before. The slide show displays the first photo while it is loading the others. It appears to re-display it after loading the music and again after loading the images. I suspect that is what you are seeing. There are also about four pictures of Louie (and most other dogs) that were typically taken in quick sequence. I liked the effect for the movie although it means that there are more than 170 separate images -- a pain for the bandwidth challenged.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

Aha, that's why (the returning to the same dog, not the number of exotics). Well, I sure enjoyed it.

I'm going to keep an eye on EE and see if you'll be at a trial where there is a certain exotic I'd like photos of...and yes, I will be buying them...well if they're any good of course. :razz::razz:


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Melanie Foster said:


> Aha, that's why (the returning to the same dog, not the number of exotics). Well, I sure enjoyed it.
> 
> I'm going to keep an eye on EE and see if you'll be at a trial where there is a certain exotic I'd like photos of...and yes, I will be buying them...well if they're any good of course. :razz::razz:


I don't advertise my presence in advance since I am always juggling schedules for puppies and running my own dogs with taking pictures of other people's dogs. However, I am almost certain to go to anything in NJ, Delaware or Elkton, Maryland. If time permits, I also try to go to the Maryland and Womens trials in Trappe, MD, and the trials in Newburgh, NY.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

Did I see Fallon in there or was that a bad dream?


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Congratulations to Alex and Punch on the Am 2nd!

--Susan and your brother, the Moose Man.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrats to Alex and Punch!!!!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

YardleyLabs said:


> I posted photos from the first series of the Open (morning only) and the first three series of the Qualifying at http://jeffgoodwin.com/lirftc-201005/. There will also be a link for this on my regular web site with information on how prints may be order. However, I am too tired to do this now. I should add that there are lots of photos of CBRs and Goldens because of the large number running in the Q.


Great pics, Jeff! Saw you back there, snapping away, at the Open. Was trying not to accidently get in front of you. It would've ruined the slide show with my fat a$$.  
Any way to slow down the slide show? Getting a little old and feeble, it takes me awhile to focus in on the pics.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Bait said:


> Great pics, Jeff! Saw you back there, snapping away, at the Open. Was trying not to accidently get in front of you. It would've ruined the slide show with my fat a$$.
> Any way to slow down the slide show? Getting a little old and feeble, it takes me awhile to focus in on the pics.


At the bottom right is an icon that looks like a checkerboard. If you click that you go to gallery view where you can see all the images one at a time. You can also go to http://www.jeffgoodwin.printroom.com where there are even more photos that may viewed as a slids how or simply browsed. You can also look up a specific dog or handler by call name/last name and see all photos that I have. This is a new feature .So far I have only added the LIRFTC, South Jersey and National trials, along with my photos from pre-National training.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

YardleyLabs said:


> At the bottom right is an icon that looks like a checkerboard. If you click that you go to gallery view where you can see all the images one at a time. You can also go to http://www.jeffgoodwin.printroom.com where there are even more photos that may viewed as a slids how or simply browsed. You can also look up a specific dog or handler by call name/last name and see all photos that I have. This is a new feature .So far I have only added the LIRFTC, South Jersey and National trials, along with my photos from pre-National training.


OK, Gotcha. Thanks Jeff.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Qual
> 1st: Patti Roberts and Player
> 2nd Ann Marshal
> 3rd Rick Roberts and Purdy
> ...


30 MVP Priscilla Johnson Patti Roberts 1st 
19 Pleasant River Bufflehead John & Anne Marshall Alan Pleasant/Anne Marshall 2nd 
17 LightFarm's Purdey Brown Tracey Miller Rick Roberts 3rd 
15 Virgil's Gunslingin Clementine Robert & Megan Patterson Patti Roberts 4th 
5 Beaverdam's Sneak Attack John & Marge Stouffer Patti Roberts Res. Jam 
9 Cedar Swamps One Percenter John Fallon John Fallon Jam 
10 Beaverdam's What You Need Richard & Dolores Smith  Patti Roberts Jam 
11 Bluenorth's Rock Hard Ten, SH***, WCX Barb Radtke Barb Radtke Jam 
23 REBEL RIDGE QUICK PICK jeff lyons Madelyn Yelton Jam 
32 Cooper's Blackhawk Ranger MH Laure Feinberg Laure Feinberg Jam

First , third, fourth, RJ, and a JAM this week, second, third , fourth, and two JAM's at Maryland, third, fourth and two JAM's at Labrador...The Roberts have been making their presence known at the Q's around here late this spring .

john


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

john fallon said:


> 30 MVP Priscilla Johnson Patti Roberts 1st
> 19 Pleasant River Bufflehead John & Anne Marshall Alan Pleasant/Anne Marshall 2nd
> 17 LightFarm's Purdey Brown Tracey Miller Rick Roberts 3rd
> 15 Virgil's Gunslingin Clementine Robert & Megan Patterson Patti Roberts 4th
> ...


That is right John Rick also got 2nd in the Open at Long Island.


----------

